# كيفية التحكم في الأجهزه الكهربيه عن طريق الكمبيوتر



## ehab267 (8 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخواني الأعزاء تحيه طيبه معطره من أخوكم الدكتور و بعد ,,,

من فضلكم أنا كنت قد قرأت موضوع في أحد المواقع عن طريقة التحكم في الأجهزه الكهربيه في المنزل عن طريق الكمبيوتر و لكن بصراحه كان في كلام كتير مافهمتوش لإني لست خبير في الهندسه لإني طبيب بشري و لكن أنا بصراهع هاوي جدا للشغل في هذا المجال

يا ريت يا جماعه اللي يقدر يساعدني أنا أريد شرح مفصل و أسماء المكونات المطلوبه و أرجو انت تكون سهله و متاحه و رخيصه و أقدر أن أصل إليها في الأسواق بسهوله

و هذا هو رابط الموضوع الذي به الطريقه http://www.arabelect.net/microcontroller/053.htm

مع خالص شكري و تقديري
أخوكم الدكتور إيهاب


----------



## i_hadjadj (8 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز المكونات رخيصة ويمكن الحصول عليها من أي جهاز قديم أو معطوب
وكذلك البرامج فهي سهلة.
بالتوفيق
أخوكم الجزائري.


----------



## ehab267 (8 يونيو 2006)

يا حبيب قلبي ألف شكر على المرور و الرد و لكن أنا أريد شرح اكثر تبسيطا من الموجود في الموقع
و شكرا


----------



## mmblakosha (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شرح الدئرة:
pin2-->هو خرج الparalell port حيث انة يتم التحكم بة عن طريق لغة البرمجة ((vb;c;.......))
حيث انة يعمل على التحكم في الترنزيستور و هو يعمل كswitch ومن ثم يتحكم في relay و يستخدم حتى نستطيع التعامل مع ال 220v وال diode يحمي من ال reverse voltage حماية لا اكثر ولا اقل القادم من ملف الrelay .و هناك لمبة تمثل الجهاز المراد التحكم فية .و الدئرة تستخدم في معظم برامج التحكم و لكن مع مراعاة رقم ال pin حيث انة من الممكن ان يتغير في بعض البرامج و من الممكن التحكم في اكثر من جهاز ولكن يجب صناعة اكثر من دائرة.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مهندس : مصطفى محمد بدير


----------



## ehab267 (18 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس مصطفى بس انا عايز أعرف هو ايه Relay ده أصلا و انا لما اروح اشتري الأجزاء دي اقولهم ايه في المحل؟
يا ريت تقولي الأسماء بالعربي لإن كما تعلم معظم المحلات العاملين فيها ليسوا متخصصين أو مهندسين
و شكرا


----------



## mmblakosha (24 يونيو 2006)

و اللة انا مش عارف اسمة اة بالعربى لكن هو عبارة عن ملف و هو عبارة عن اربعة اطراف اثنان منهم عند توصيل volt معين عليهم يجعل الطرفين الاخرين short circuit اي يكونوا سلكة واحدة من الممكن ان يكون للrelay اطراف اكثر من ذلك و ذلك لان هناك في الوحدة الواحدة اكثر من relay بالنسبة للاسم اعتقد ان اسم relay معروف من قبل المحلات و لكن انشاء اللة سوف ابحث عن اسمة و سوف اخبرك . و اي خدمة يايهاب.


----------



## mmblakosha (24 يونيو 2006)

بالنسبة لباقي القطع معروفة لدى المحلات:
diode, transistor the most common one is 2n2222,relay ,paralell port, ويمكنك الذهاب للنخيلي او ram .


----------



## Akhlaz (1 يوليو 2006)

thnx man im gonna try to do it but i think i ll meet some problemsss can will u help me with ittt if soo thnx again give me ur msn or ur mob n#


----------



## eexee2006 (19 يوليو 2006)

وقد يكون هذا عن طريق الجوال او عن طريق الأنرنت وشكرا لكم


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2006)

هذا رائع انت مهم ان نتعلم منك اومن غيرك وشكرا لكم


----------



## الالماني (30 يوليو 2006)

مافهمت اي شيئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ


----------



## دموع الشوق (30 يوليو 2006)

شكرا والله الموضوع حلو بس طويل وفيه حكي كتييييير


----------



## geniusse1 (16 أغسطس 2006)

سلام لجميع الاخوة بالنسبة للاخ السائل عن الدارة فهي تحتوي على (دايود،ترانزستور،ريليه،ومقاومات)بالانجليزي(diode,transistor,relay,resistor) بس المشكلة عندك انك راح تحتاج الاربع عناصر السابقة لكل جهاز تريد ان تتحكم فيه بالاضافه طبعا للكمبيوتر.والمشكلة انك ستحتاج اسلاك لوصل كل جهاز تتحكم به الي الحاسب لذلك اعتقد من الصعوبة تنفيذ مشروعك مالم يكن قد خططت له قبل بناء البيت ربما.لذلك فاعتقد من الصعب تنفيذه الا اذا كان لديك مهندس بار فانا اعتقد بان له القدرة على حل هذا الموضوع.


----------



## mros (22 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ ehab267
بقية الاخوة الكرام 
امهلوني اسبوع او عشرة ايام وساوافيكم بالموضوع باحسن ما استطيع ويسمح به زمني.
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## souleaa3 (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا دكتور إيهاب


----------



## Xman (23 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز الدكتور ايهاب .... 

اذا كنت تسكن في الاردن ... فبامكاني ان اساعدك , بموضوع القطع والتركيب ايضاً ... 

اخوك Xman


----------



## souleaa3 (23 أغسطس 2006)

في سؤال يا أخي إهاب
كيفية تركب الجهاز
أو بتعبير آخر الدارة


----------



## ادور (23 مايو 2007)

مرحبا 
شكرا علي كل الجهود المبذولة


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (24 مايو 2007)

شككككككككككرا


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (27 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الإجتهاد


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------

